# Taking pictures as gainful employment.



## FotoBlum (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello everyone.
For several years in photography, as a hobby. I wonder if this can be combined with the work and get paid for it. Do you have any experience in this area? Tips? How to sell your photos?

This would be the best job in the world.

Thank you for your helpful answers.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 31, 2014)

Unfortunately hundreds of thousands of new photographers have discovered this idea and the competition is enormous and the resulting pay is very low to break into photography as a business.
I suggest you browse the various sub-forums in Photography Business Forum
and you will a more complete answer.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2014)

What Lew said. Oh, and here is one more tip for you. Making money and getting paid are not the same thing.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 31, 2014)

What Ron said above. 

Getting paid is perhaps the hardest part.  In my former days as a mainframe computer consultant, having customers 90 days or more late paying me happened several times.  I had to resort to 'Notice of Breach of Contract' to their management to get paid.  I let one customer (a former friend), take me for over 6 months no pay.  And I was on the road out of my pocket.


----------



## FotoBlum (Oct 31, 2014)

So, photography may be just a hobby. To be honest, I did not expect such a response. I thought it was easier


----------



## mmaria (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm a bit surprised this thread went this far.... 

not trying to be rude or something but, do your search in this forum and you'll get plenty of responses on plenty of similar questions


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 31, 2014)

Just found an interesting article...
7 Things Photographers Wish They Had Learned in Photography School


----------



## FotoBlum (Oct 31, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> Just found an interesting article...
> 7 Things Photographers Wish They Had Learned in Photography School



Very motivating, but I can see already that this industry can earn only really the best. Too cool hobby that was not competitive.


----------



## Designer (Oct 31, 2014)

OP: A belated welcome!

This forum is blessed with several working and retired professional photographers.  Although I am not one, I will venture to say that you will have to do AT LEAST these two things:

1. Become a very good photographer.  Become good enough that you can produce the photographs your client wants.

2. Learn how to run a successful business.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> What Ron said above.
> 
> Getting paid is perhaps the hardest part.  In my former days as a mainframe computer consultant, having customers 90 days or more late paying me happened several times.  I had to resort to 'Notice of Breach of Contract' to their management to get paid.  I let one customer (a former friend), take me for over 6 months no pay.  And I was on the road out of my pocket.



That's another thing, but not what I was referring to. Just because you got paid $50 for a photo shoot, doesn't mean that you made money, when you factor all the costs.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 31, 2014)

There's so many skills needed to be a real pro photographer and not a "fly by night BestBuy Pro"

You have to master photography and lighting.  Not just how it works but how to use it
You have to learn to market yourself and your photography
you have to learn how to actually make money aka profitability, and not just "making money" .. read this latest thread ==> help guys... it's urgent | Photography Forum
versus this ==> Why I Can&#8217;t Shoot Your Wedding for Free {Part I of II}
Part II of above ==> Why I Can&#8217;t Shoot Your Wedding for Free {Part II: Developing Pricing for Photographers}

I'm probably a pretty good hobbyist.  I think I know my limits and I try to increase them over time.
I see alot of people out there that I know they bought a dslr and all of a sudden they are a "pro".  I think their pics are bad.
But the normal situation is ... friends/family see a member's interest in a hobby and they support them.  The "pro" gets some friends/family business, and some other business.  But their quality does not support the cost and over time they don't get any more business or they make little money.  Then they wonder what's wrong.

Photography is about making your best effort and always improving in addition to knowing the business side of it.

It's like this really in about any field.  Most other fields have way more people trying to make a living at it than true jobs available.
Just don't expect for it to be a primary income producing for you until down the road.
you want a worse job field ... Just ask musicians ....


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 31, 2014)

oops .. I forgot to add this thread to read first ==> Losing business to amateurs | Photography Forum


----------



## bribrius (Oct 31, 2014)

I am profitable in photography, like .57 cents minus all the associated costs..


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I am profitable in photography, like .57 cents minus all the associated costs..



The closest I've come to a profit is when my wife said she would make me breakfast if I stayed home and didn't go out to shoot that morning. (I stayed warm, didn't spend any money on photography and got a great meal.)


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2014)

Designer said:


> OP: A belated welcome!
> 
> This forum is blessed with several working and retired professional photographers.  Although I am not one, I will venture to say that you will have to do AT LEAST these two things:
> 
> ...


 Key points, but I would submit that they're reversed in order of importance!


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2014)

FotoBlum said:


> How to sell your photos?
> .


That depends on what kind of photos you're asking about.
The vast majority of the photos that sell have people in the photos and are bought by the people in the photos.
That is what retail photography is all about. People come to you for you to make photos of them.

Commercial photography is about photos used to advertise and promote a business and it's products.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > OP: A belated welcome!
> ...



Oh come on John, don't be such a fuddy duddy. You know that all you need now is to get a 7D Mark II, a couple of lenses and a couple of 32GB cards and walk around on high speed continuous, something will be worth selling at 10 fps.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2014)

ronlane said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


   Shadduppp!!!  You're giving away trade secrets!


----------



## ronlane (Oct 31, 2014)

Duh!!!!!


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 1, 2014)

It's very useful to be a very good photographer but that's just  the use of the tool. To have a successful photography business you have to first learn business. Not just how to run a business but how to design a successful business plan and implement it. Creativity and art can make you a famous, but poor, photographer but you could make a successful business just taking the pictures a customer wants. No artistic skill needed just use the tool and take the picture. If you can design and implement a business plan that fills a niche better than anyone else you can have a successful business.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2014)

FotoBlum said:


> I thought it was easier



So do approximately 13,850,627 others.


----------



## usayit (Nov 2, 2014)

Mall studios seem to be hiring...   same with school portrait photocongolmerates such as lifetouch inc.    But thats more of a business built around photos rather than a photography business.   The photos arent that good, pay is low, and creative aspect is scripted out.  But yah.... its a job behind the camera.   Think fast-fast-food-equivalent-to-photography.

The wizard behind the curtain is a business expert not a photo expert.


----------



## FotoBlum (Nov 2, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> Just because you got paid $50 for a photo shoot, doesn't mean that you made money, when you factor all the costs.



Yes, of course it is the most big problem on start. Costs are bigger than earned money. Next problem is financial stability. When have family it is very important.



astroNikon said:


> There's so many skills needed to be a real pro photographer and not a "fly by night BestBuy Pro"
> 
> You have to master photography and lighting.  Not just how it works but how to use it
> You have to learn to market yourself and your photography
> ...



astroNikon thanks for the useful information.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 3, 2014)

For me it is the best job in the world, most of the time.  When you're freelancing and the work is lean and the money isn't there, it is far from being the best. I've sold some of my gear in the past to cover my rent, thought about getting out of the business far too many times, but then something comes up and it drives me to the next shoot, but the thought of not working enough is always there.

This is a reality check from someone that has been in the business for close to 40 years.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 4, 2014)

There are many many professional photographic genres. Not all of them require that you run your own business or sell your images to the public. I'd explore some of the many opportunities available for a career and see if you're a fit. Then go for it. Do what you have to do in order to succeed. Yes, photography is competitive and it is tough to make a living. But some people are making it happen ... it could be you ...

Perseverance will be your best asset.

1. doggedness, steadfastness. Perseverance, persistence, tenacity, pertinacity imply resolute and unyielding holding on in following a course of action.  

I am a former news photographer. I was paid a weekly salary, provided with equipment, car, credit cards and expense monies. Being a photojournalist is like a riding a roller coaster ... it has its ups and downs, scary, exhilarating, fun, boring, and at the end of the day, one hell of a ride.   

Gary


----------

